# "Bauernfrühstück"-was gehört dazu?



## Supporter (14. Januar 2005)

Da ich ja heute Geburtstag habe(Danke für die Glückwünsche)und am 22.Gäste erwarte hätte ich mal gerne gewusst,was in den anderen Bundesländern zu einem deftigen Bauernfrühstück dazu gehört.P.S. Bauernfrühstück(wer es nicht weiss)---Brot,Käse Wurst,Fisch usw.


----------



## JanS (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: "Bauernfrühstück"-was gehört dazu?*

bei uns in bremen bedeutet bauerfrühstück was anderes 

Rührei mit speck und zwiebel  und wenn man mag kartoffeln (vorher gekocht und in scheiben geschnitten) mit unter gehoben ...


gruß
Jan


----------



## Reisender (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: "Bauernfrühstück"-was gehört dazu?*

|schild-g|schild-g    und viel dicke Fische    #:#:




 Bauernfrühstück, Mettwürste,Sülzwurst,Blutwürste, und ein anständiger 45% Korn zum Spülen...  #:


----------



## Lengjäger (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: "Bauernfrühstück"-was gehört dazu?*



			
				JanS schrieb:
			
		

> bei uns in bremen bedeutet bauerfrühstück was anderes
> 
> Rührei mit speck und zwiebel  und wenn man mag kartoffeln (vorher gekocht und in scheiben geschnitten) mit unter gehoben ...
> 
> ...




Genau so kenn ich das auch nur noch Käse dazu.


----------



## JanS (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: "Bauernfrühstück"-was gehört dazu?*

hmm apropro "Herzlichen Glühstrumpf zum Geburtstag" ...


----------



## wulfy3 (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: "Bauernfrühstück"-was gehört dazu?*

Moin, moin,
Bauerfrühstück, das sind im Prinzip Bratkartoffeln über die zum Schluß noch ein paar Eier in die Pfanne gehauen werden, so dass eine Art "Pfannkuchen" entsteht. Dazu gibt es eingelegte Gurken und reichlich Schinkenwürfel (hmmmmm lecker...). Wenn es die Brotvariante sein soll, ganz wichtig; Spiegelei mit Speck und Nutella (letzteres natürlich nicht zum Spiegelei + Speck) nicht vergessen  :m 
Gruß und Glühstrumpf


----------



## Reisender (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: "Bauernfrühstück"-was gehört dazu?*

@all

 Ihr habt alle recht was das Bauernfrühstück betrifft, mit Bratkartoffeln und ei und und und.wird ja bei uns im norden viel gegessen.

 Aber es gibt auch ein Bauernfrühstück Rustikall, und das ist eine holzplatte wo selbstbemachet Blutwurst,Mettwurst, Schinken,Käse,Butter, Brot drauf ist.
   Dazu gibt es Bier oder Paar kurze.


----------



## sammycr65 (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: "Bauernfrühstück"-was gehört dazu?*

@ reisender


Bier _*u n d*_ ein paar Kurze!!! #6

@ supporter

Glühstrumpf!!! |schild-g

Und Schmalz nicht vergessen!!!

der Sammy


----------



## Timmy (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: "Bauernfrühstück"-was gehört dazu?*

Beim Bauernfrühstück wurden traditionell Bratkartoffeln mit dem angereichert,was die Speisekammer hergab.
 Üblich ist es,kalten Braten. Schinkenspeck aber auch Blut-oder Leberwurst(Blut-oder Leberwurstgröst´l) mit den Kartoffeln und Zwiebeln zu erhitzen.
 Meine Oma machte immer eine Art Ommelette,das über das Gröstl gegeben wurde und mit Schnittlauch dekoriert wurde.Anbei das Foto einer Blutwurstgröstl-variante,die wir uns auf einer kleinen Schäreninsel einverleibt haben...............war gar nicht schlecht!(natürlich kommt die Blutwurt noch in die Kartoffeln!)l






   Bei so einem Ausblick schmeckt es nochmal so gut....


----------



## M.Brunckhorst (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: "Bauernfrühstück"-was gehört dazu?*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!!!!!!!!!!

Ja das Bauernfrüstück --- da gibt es nichts mehr hinzuzufügen.
Hier im Norden wie gesagt Bratkartoffeln,Zwiebeln,Rührei,Schinkenstreifen/Würfel oder Speck,Gewürzgurken und ein paar Gewürze.Ev. mit einem Spiegelei servieren

Gruß M.B.


----------



## Supporter (15. Januar 2005)

*AW: "Bauernfrühstück"-was gehört dazu?*

Also,bei uns,so wie ich das kenne ist das ne deftige Brotzeit,und das hatte ich vor---Hoffe noch auf Infos |wavey:


----------



## chinook (15. Januar 2005)

*AW: "Bauernfrühstück"-was gehört dazu?*

Und ich dachte immer, Bauernfrühstück gibts dann, wenn die Grüne Tonne voll ist ...


 -chinook


----------



## Dienststelle-Ast (15. Januar 2005)

*AW: "Bauernfrühstück"-was gehört dazu?*

Bei uns ist ein Bauernfrühstück, kurz LPG genannt, ein sog. Bauernomelett,
  also Bratkartoffeln mit Gürkchen, Speck, manchmal Zwiebel mit gut Ei als 
  Omelett gebraten bzw. zum Schluss ja eher gebacken.
  Also:
  Pfanne heiß
  Bratkartoffeln drin braten
  wenn fertig rausnehmen
  geschlagenes Ei (Rührei in die Pfanne)
  wenn das Ei am Boden schon gut Konsistenz hat 
  Bratkartoffeln wieder in die Pfanne
  zum Schluß wie eine Stulle zuklappen 
  rauf auf den Teller
  Spreewälder Gurken dazu, hab ich auch schon mit Soße gesehen

  Bauernspieß ist dann das selbe wie Wildschweinspieß,
   bloß mit nem B....... |supergri

  Alles Gute zum Jeburtstach

  Munter bleiben
  Dienststelle-Ast


----------



## Timmy (15. Januar 2005)

*AW: "Bauernfrühstück"-was gehört dazu?*



			
				supporter schrieb:
			
		

> Also,bei uns,so wie ich das kenne ist das ne deftige Brotzeit,und das hatte ich vor---Hoffe noch auf Infos |wavey:


 
    Jo,das geht auch!

    Aber ne Brotzeit.......................das kennste doch,oder?
    Wenn nicht-net böse sein..............wird gerne erklärt!|wavey:


----------



## Pfiffie79 (15. Januar 2005)

*AW: "Bauernfrühstück"-was gehört dazu?*

Ich kenne das Bauernfrühstück|supergri  mit bratkartoffeln zwiebeln spek, vielleicht etwas kassler, wiener(geht auch), scharf würtzen und nen haufen ei mit rein und fest werden lassen. schneidet sich dann wie kuchen.|supergri


----------

